# With all the talk of the Nashville rates



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

I did a little research and DAMN! Even a bum can ride with uberX! I couldn't imagine the clientele they have to drive around with rates that low. Any Nashville drivers in the house?


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope that the Nashville drivers refuse to drive. Saying that my safe driving skills, and clean car are only worth .73 cents a mile is a slap in the face. Lets see how they get new drivers at those prices.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

FREE is a better term for this.


----------



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> FREE is a better term for this.


You're right, they should just put free where .73 is. There really is no difference anymore haha.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

No, they are too busy keeping up with an increased demand


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Honestly guys, if you want to make a difference, you need to start doing some things that Uber corporate themselves have done in the past. In your spare time, drop some ride requests in Nashville, drop the pins 10 mins. away from drivers, text them with different addresses, and cancel on them. Make them burn gas and get frustrated with Uber. Right now there are more drivers on the road than ever before because many of them are new and are driving for the "guaranteed" $16/hr. In order to make them stop, we need to make it unprofitable for them to do this. To do that, we need to make them not accept a ride, cancel a ride, or cancel on them without incurring a no-show fee and making them burn gas in the process. Failure to reduce the driver base will ensure that your market will be hit by another round of rate cuts. If we can make it so that Uber loses drivers and can't meet the demand, it will become unprofitable for Uber. Remember: to date, Uber has never reversed a rate cut. There has to be a line in the sand, and if you don't take action here, then why drive, why waste time in this forum, and what would it take for you to take any action at all?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Liquid said:


> I hope that the Nashville drivers refuse to drive. Saying that my safe driving skills, and clean car are only worth .73 cents a mile is a slap in the face. Lets see how they get new drivers at those prices.


Problem is that your average Joe has no idea what it costs to operate a vehicle, and they aren't sold on the rates, they are sold on the guarantee, "$16/hr.", people look at the terms and think, "1 ride per hour, I can do that!". Uber is competing with the worst scam jobs out there. Pretty soon they'll be advertising for people to cash checks and wire them money, lol.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberInABox said:


> I did a little research and DAMN! Even a bum can ride with uberX! I couldn't imagine the clientele they have to drive around with rates that low. Any Nashville drivers in the house?
> View attachment 3348


Those rates are crazy cheap! Less than 20cents above the IRS vehicle cost rate per mile.

Wow, what a race to the bottom.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Those rates are crazy cheap! Less than 20cents above the IRS vehicle cost rate per mile.
> 
> Wow, what a race to the bottom.


Actually, you have to figure the net amount to the driver after the vig, which is only about a penny. This includes no dead miles. It is now basically "true ridesharing" in that the fare only covers actual costs, nothing more. It doesn't even do that if you are one of the guys who gives away water.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberInABox said:


> I did a little research and DAMN! Even a bum can ride with uberX! I couldn't imagine the clientele they have to drive around with rates that low. Any Nashville drivers in the house?
> View attachment 3348


The quality of the riders and number of problems are noticeably worse when the fares drop. The number of rides seems less also because driver saturation exceeds passenger growth.

For example, I used to regularly picked up 5-7 am early commuters and airport runs. But, recently they mostly turned into leftover partiers on minimum fares causing problems such as open containers. As a result, even before the last fare cut I rarely drove for Uber or Lyft anymore.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Actually, you have to figure the net amount to the driver after the vig, which is only about a penny. This includes no dead miles. It is now basically "true ridesharing" in that the fare only covers actual costs, nothing more. It doesn't even do that if you are one of the guys who gives away water.


excellent points


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberInABox said:


> I did a little research and DAMN! Even a bum can ride with uberX! I couldn't imagine the clientele they have to drive around with rates that low. Any Nashville drivers in the house?
> View attachment 3348


this is SO BAD.....there are no words


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberInABox said:


> I did a little research and DAMN! Even a bum can ride with uberX! I couldn't imagine the clientele they have to drive around with rates that low. Any Nashville drivers in the house?
> View attachment 3348


$2 minimum fare?! Why would anybody do this?! $2 - $1 srf - 20% = 80 cents to the driver before gas and expenses! There's no way in hell! Why, Uber Nashville drivers?! Why are you still driving for UberX?!

Uber, if you have to make the rates that low, this is not a market you need to be in!

I think they're putting out the feelers to see just how much bullshit drivers will take. And how on God's green earth can uber still tell passengers a tip is not necessary/included? How could a passenger believe that?

I would certainly to try to organize a protest/strike if rates went that low.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Liquid said:


> I hope that the Nashville drivers refuse to drive. Saying that my safe driving skills, and clean car are only worth .73 cents a mile is a slap in the face. Lets see how they get new drivers at those prices.


Are there journalists in Nashville?! Don't they want to get UberX Nashville Drivers' side? I mean, my god, this should be top news. How insulting! Look at this new technology, this $40billion company, and the drivers will end up making negative money after expenses!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> In your spare time, drop some ride requests in Nashville, drop the pins 10 mins. away from drivers, text them with different addresses, and cancel on them.





RideshareGuru said:


> There has to be a line in the sand, and if you don't take action here, then why drive, why waste time in this forum, and what would it take for you to take any action at all?


Instead of just cancelling, include a link to www.UberPeople.net and invite Nashville Drivers to join the forum. Then Nashville Drivers can collectively decide what action to take in an effort to reverse these rate cuts.
BTW, Rideshare Dashboard is going to be reporting that Nashville isn't the only market with these new rate cuts.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651

*Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:

"Uber cut driver pay again. Talk it over with other drivers. Uberpeople.net
Be respected. Be a person."

Then cancel ride. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat...*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

No mention of how this will affect drivers!

Just realized it's from last year! Wow, those cuts are regular! Still, why don't they mention how it hurts the UberX Nashville drivers?

http://archive.tennessean.com/artic...01100072/Uber-cuts-rideshare-prices-Nashville


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651
> 
> *Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:
> ...


*Ideally to do this:
1) Get a burner phone number by using burner Apps.
2) Get a prepaid CC.
3) Setup an account that's not traceable to you or your Driver Acc. to avoid Deactivation.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How One 24-Year-Old Got $50,000 In Free Uber Rides By Duping Uber's Promo-Code System*
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

*Other users use Burner, an app that gives you temporary phone numbers, to sign up for Uber with a bunch of fake "first-time user" accounts, or use multiple real email addresses and phone numbers to sign up. The cost of Burner phone numbers and Google AdWords is negligible compared to the number of credits a user receives.*


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Those rates are crazy cheap! Less than 20cents above the IRS vehicle cost rate per mile.
> 
> Wow, what a race to the bottom.


2015 IRS rate .575 
Nashville .58 after Ubers cut.

Zero profit IF you have a pax on board every mile!

Uber on!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

so unless ur playing the fluber game just cuz u need some tax write offs...as u earn a shitload of cash at ur real job and looking to offset ur earnings...the motto should be:

QUIT UBER Turn OFF ur drivers app and just like an ex drug addict JUST SAY NO!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651
> 
> *Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:
> ...


excellent advise


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Zero profit IF you have a pax on board every mile!











Even in NYC, an UberX Driver is logging >50% Non-Paying miles & time.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wait till you start seeing these rates in your neck of the woods. Don't worry it will still be profitable.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

BTW that's $0.24 a KM and 0.03 per min in US $

Welcome to the new transportation model. I will sell my car and just take Uber everywhere for that rate.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> BTW that's $0.24 a KM and 0.03 per min in US $
> 
> Welcome to the new transportation model. I will sell my car and just take Uber everywhere for that rate.


Thats it what Travis wants.


----------



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wait till you start seeing these rates in your neck of the woods. Don't worry it will still be profitable.
> 
> View attachment 3363


The sad part about all of this is, I'm sure there's still swarms of drivers ready to take a ping at any second even with rates as dirt cheap as this. I dropped a pin around Nashville area and I could get an uberX within 2 minutes from most places. If rates drop that low in LA I'd can uber in a heartbeat.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 2015 IRS rate .575
> Nashville .58 after Ubers cut.
> 
> Zero profit IF you have a pax on board every mile!
> ...


I just felt this needed to be restated ^^^^

Uber Nashville drivers


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Look at them all!









Love yourselves, Uber Nashville Drivers!


----------



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Look at them all!
> View attachment 3365
> 
> 
> Love yourselves, Uber Nashville Drivers!


Oh Nashville drivers, have some dignity!


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Look at them all!
> View attachment 3365
> 
> 
> Love yourselves, Uber Nashville Drivers!


My guess is most of the drivers are still counting on the $16 per hour guarantee that Uber is pushing. By the time everyone begins to understand the guarantee is a sham there will be enough new drivers that it will not matter.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> By the time everyone begins to understand the guarantee is a sham there will be enough new drivers that it will not matter.


Not sure this is true. At these ridiculous rates it will take new drivers only one or two pay statements to realize their costs are more than their revenue. How many new drivers can Fuber add and how fast? While I feel bad for the Nashville drivers.....this should be a real litmus test for the rest of the country. If Fuber can pay this low of a rate AND hire AND keep enough drivers to supply demand.....the rest of us better buy some lube.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Frankly, if you're not angry, you're an idiot.

Nashville Uber X Drivers


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Those rates are crazy cheap! Less than 20cents above the IRS vehicle cost rate per mile.
> 
> Wow, what a race to the bottom.


less than a penny if Uber gets 20% or a loss of 2.5 cents if they get 25%


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

It would be more profitable for Nashville Uber drivers to sell their cars and take uberX whenever they need to go somewhere.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Roogy said:


> It would be more profitable for Nashville Uber drivers to sell their cars and take uberX whenever they need to go somewhere.


That was my point exactly. Could you imagine if they had UberPool. What would be the rates then? Less than the bus.

Again the other point here is some parts of the US are struggling with unemployment more than others. I would say Nashville could be one of those places. But it sits right now at 5.1 % where LA was somewhere in the 7.1%. Detroit was even a 7.0 and better than LA. New York is about 5.8%

So that blew my theory out of the water.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Thats it what Travis wants.


No one will have cars though. Everyone will be standing around hitting request on Uber's crappy app, and looking around like a bunch of idiots. I guess Travie the Uber boy will make all the trips. Fuel-up that Prius Kalanick, you stupid ****!


----------

